# J. Gresham Machen



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

For anyone interested I have reviewed Stephen Nichol's biography of Dr. Machen on my Blog: 

J. Gresham Machen: A Guided Tour of His Life and Thought


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Timothy.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> For anyone interested I have reviewed Stephen Nichol's biography of Dr. Machen on my Blog:
> 
> J. Gresham Machen: A Guided Tour of His Life and Thought


I will have to give that a check out...as an OPC man....I am now very interested in info on Dr. Machen.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone interested I have reviewed Stephen Nichol's biography of Dr. Machen on my Blog:
> ...



In that respect, its vital reading.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


Cool. I am a former Anglican, newly come to the OPC, what little I have read about this man is amazing....he was gracious but without compromise. A great Christian virtue!


----------

